# Yahoo- Reader Q&A: Irritable bowel syndrome (The Scranton Times-Tribune)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Q: I am a 47-year-old male smoker. I have a lot of stomach problems that started after a stomach virus in January 2007. I used to weigh 214 pounds but now weigh 138 pounds. I am 6 feet 4 inches tall.View the full article


----------

